# '94 Sentra LE Engine Swap



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello all, I'm new hear and a newbie to working on cars, I have the basic jist of things, but I am wondering what engine would be best for my 1994 Nissan Sentra LE 2dr... I saw an article on NissanPerfMag about doing an engine swap to an SR20VE NEO VVL but that was with an SE-R I believe. Would I be better off staying with this current engine and souping it up or getting the engine made for the SE-R. The only aftermarket part on the car right now is the muffler which I got for cheap but it works well.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well, just a muffler on a stock exhaust dosent make any power and it sounds super tinny. or as nick would say "a swarm of angry bees." if you keep your GA16de you could get an exhaust with 2inch ID pipeing, a magnaflo muffler, and the longest cherry bomb glass pack muffler you could find (used as a resonator to mello out the sound, so its not as harsh and loud) then a cold air intake, and a hot shot header (*not that ebay crap!!!!!!!)*. those are the baisics, then you can get cams, tuned ECU. or scrap all of what i just told you and go turbo.

-with the sr20de you will get a good bit more power stock (140 crank and 114 wheel)

-also look up the SR20DET (turbo version)

-the sr20ve is a very complicated swap but it is a very potent engine (compairable to hondas "vtec" ) but many opt to simply turbo the sr20 and with that you can beat a good chunk of cars in the same class due to higher TQ.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

What happened to 1.6pete's message? I read through the email I got but it's not in here.... anyways I think I may have decided to buy an SE-R from JGY purely for part swapping. They say it runs but has no interion but includes everything I'll need to do the swap. Is there a written tutorial somewhere on how to do the swap?


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> well, just a muffler on a stock exhaust dosent make any power and it sounds super tinny. or as nick would say "a swarm of angry bees." if you keep your GA16de you could get an exhaust with 2inch ID pipeing, a magnaflo muffler, and the longest cherry bomb glass pack muffler you could find (used as a resonator to mello out the sound, so its not as harsh and loud) then a cold air intake, and a hot shot header (*not that ebay crap!!!!!!!)*. those are the baisics, then you can get cams, tuned ECU. or scrap all of what i just told you and go turbo.
> 
> -with the sr20de you will get a good bit more power stock (140 crank and 114 wheel)
> 
> ...


the mods made my posts invisiable. "all the posts i make are useless"


----------

